# Ainda os pronomes tu e vós



## Oliveiratadeu

Em que regiões do Brazil, ainda se usam correctamente os pronomes tu e vós além de Pará, Maranhão e Rio Grande do Sul? Esses estados pronunciam naturalmente o pronome tu, enquanto que os demais usam somente o pronome, conjugando errado suas formas verbais. Em se tratando do pronome vós, eu não sei de o seu uso. E também gostarei muito de saber o que ocorre em Portugal.
  Esse é um dos tópicos que me preocupam bastante, já que se confunde à beça o uso dos pronomes no português, despertando o caos em o intelecto, em a comunicação e em a estética sem a qual se vai perdendo a eloqüência de o idioma.


----------



## guihenning

Em nenhuma região do Brasil se conjugam todas as formas de ambas as segundas pessoas de acordo com o modelo padrão. Aliás, da lista que sugere, o Rio Grande do Sul é o que menos respeita a conjugação padrão. O "vós" continua presente na liturgia católica, mas não tem uso efetivo fora desse contexto. Raras exceções para frases feitas do tipo "este que vos fala" e traduções malfeitas do francês "vous".

Em português, as preposições "em" e "de" se juntam aos artigos definidos (sobretudo) e indefinidos. Diz-se e escreve-se: _do seu uso, no intelecto, na comunicação, na estética, do idioma._
_Eloqüência_ é grafia obsoleta, o correto é eloquência — sem trema.
… sem *as quais*
_Sem as quais *se* vai perdendo a eloquência_ — a norma padrão pede próclise aqui.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Em nenhuma região do Brasil se conjugam todas as formas de ambas as segundas pessoas de acordo com o modelo padrão. Aliás, da lista que sugere, o Rio Grande do Sul é o que menos respeita a conjugação padrão. O "vós" continua presente na liturgia católica, mas não tem uso efetivo fora desse contexto. Raras exceções para frases feitas do tipo "este que vos fala" e traduções malfeitas do francês "vous".
> 
> Em português, as preposições "em" e "de" se juntam aos artigos definidos (sobretudo) e indefinidos. Diz-se e escreve-se: _do seu uso, no intelecto, na comunicação, na estética, do idioma._
> _Eloqüência_ é grafia obsoleta, o correto é eloquência — sem trema.
> … sem *as quais*
> _Sem as quais *se* vai perdendo a eloquência_ — a norma padrão pede próclise aqui.



1) Obrigado pelas correções, mas só aceitarei a última delas.
2) O senhor, ou senhora, não me poderá dizer isso com toda certeza do mundo. Há gravações aos montes a demonstrá-lo em a rede, especificamente o youtube. Não recordo o estado de as pessoas que falam mas certamente vêm de um desses lugares. Creio haver visto essas pronúncias em uma reportagem e em algumas gravações avulsas. Aliás, de vez em quando as oiço aqui mesmo em São Paulo, pelo menos o tu — é quase extinto mas é possível ouvi-lo.
3) E quanto a Portugal?


----------



## jazyk

Em a rede, de as pessoas? De onde você tirou isso? Por coerência, por que não escreveu também por as correções? Você tem certeza de que é falante nativo de português?


----------



## Guigo

@guihenning Creio que a segunda pessoa do singular (ainda) é conjugada, na linguagem comum, de forma correta, no Pará e no Maranhão, mas não saberia dizer se influências recentes, mudaram esta característica. No caso da poesia, inclusive a popular, o "tu" resiste, bravamente, em quase todo o país.


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> 1) Obrigado pelas correções, mas só aceitarei a última delas.


Ora, fique à vontade. Como demonstrou interesse pela norma-padrão, achei por bem indicar os lapsos que fez ao escrever o #1. Lembrando que norma-padrão não é _buffet_ livre, não vale pegar só o que apraz e deixar o resto à margem. "em a rede", "em a estética" simplesmente inexistem em qualquer variante do português. É agramatical. As contrações dos artigos fazem parte da norma-padrão.


Oliveiratadeu said:


> 2) O senhor, ou senhora, não me poderá dizer isso com toda certeza do mundo. Há gravações aos montes a demonstrá-lo em a rede, especificamente o youtube. Não recordo o estado de as pessoas que falam mas certamente vem de um desses lugares. Creio haver visto essas pronúncias em uma reportagem e em algumas gravações avulsas. Aliás, de vez em quando as oiço aqui mesmo em São Paulo, pelo menos o tu — é quase extinto mas é possível ouvi-lo.


Posso sim, mas não sou (só) eu que digo, há inúmeras pesquisas de campo e livros que abordam esse assunto. Pesquise sobre _norma-culta brasileira, norma-culta do português falado no Brasil_ e similares. O máximo que vai encontrar são falantes que fazem certas conjugações, mas não todas. É comum encontrar quem diga "_tu falas isso_", mas mais difícil será encontrar quem diga "_se falares com ela, não falo mais contigo_", embora ainda exista. O que não vai encontrar é o uso dos imperativos de acordo com a norma. Ouvirá "_lê esse livro_", mas não "_não leias esse livro_" a concordância do pretérito perfeito, do imperfeito, do subjuntivo e demais tempos e modos é extremamente escassa. Já o pretérito perfeito, se duvidar, "tu fizestes" é ainda mais comum que o normal "tu fizeste". Nalguns falares do nordeste o afixo "_-*st*e_" pode perder o tê e portanto se ouvirá <_tu falasse_> para "_tu falaste_", semelhante ao que aconteceu do latim ao português: _NO*ST*RUM > no*ss*o_


Oliveiratadeu said:


> Não recordo o estado de as pessoas que falam mas certamente vem de um desses lugares.


v*ê*m


Oliveiratadeu said:


> 3) E quanto a Portugal?


Em Portugal, como já se sabe e bem se vê, as conjugações seguem o padrão que todo mundo conhece. O uso de "vós", entretanto, vem caindo em desuso e normalmente se diz que "vocês" seja o plural padrão para a segunda pessoa, como acontece no Brasil, embora os possessivos e oblíquos da segunda do plural (vós) ainda se usem junto com as formas da terceira pessoa "_vocês conhecem bem as vossas leis_" O mesmo que acontece no Brasil quando alguém diz "_você sabe que eu te amo_".
Os portugueses podem afirmar com mais certeza a situação geral em Portugal...


----------



## guihenning

Guigo said:


> @guihenning Creio que a segunda pessoa do singular (ainda) é conjugada, na linguagem comum, de forma correta, no Pará e no Maranhão, mas não saberia dizer se influências recentes, mudaram esta característica. No caso da poesia, inclusive a popular, o "tu" resiste, bravamente, em quase todo o país.


Sim, Guigo, o Pará e o Maranhão ainda resistem um pouco mais que o comum, mas o uso é bem restrito e geralmente não é uniforme. Por exemplo, é comum que as conjugações do presente do indicativo estejam "corretas", mas para os outros modos e tempos a ocorrência despenque a níveis próximos de zero ou a zero. Esses falantes também tendem a usar "você" em contato com outros falantes doutras regiões. É por isso que geralmente se diz que as conjugações de acordo com o modelo padrão não existem mais no Brasil, naquilo a que se chama português padrão brasileiro. Há um estudo interessante sobre isso com gráficos, explicações e tabelas. Aliás, todo o livro é muito bom neste aspecto e junta dados de décadas. Deixo as referências:

DUARTE, Maria Eugênia. Do pronome nulo ao pronome pleno: a trajetória do sujeito no português do Brasil. In: Roberts, I,; Kato, M. (Orgs.) *Português brasileiro — uma viagem diacrônica.* Homenagem a Fernando Taralho. São Paulo: Contexto, 2018

P.S além disso, há o _corpus_ do português falado, o _link_ agora me escapou, mas quando me lembrar dele eu deixo aqui também. Esse _corpus _reúne dados desde meados dos anos 70 se não me engano.


----------



## Guigo

Recém-formado, trabalhei em uma obra, no Maranhão, lá pelos idos de 1980-1981. Gostava muito da maneira como falavam o português e, muito especialmente, do sotaque saboroso dos nativos de lá. Eram pessoas humildes, a maioria operários, e para mim, pareciam estar "corretos".  No entanto, já percebia a influência nefasta da televisão, com suas produções do sul/sudeste, sobre o jeito de falar tão caprichoso daquela gente.

Grato pela informação @guihenning


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Em Portugal, como já se sabe e bem se vê, as conjugações seguem o padrão que todo mundo conhece. O uso de "vós", entretanto, vem caindo em desuso e normalmente se diz que "vocês" seja o plural padrão para a segunda pessoa, como acontece no Brasil, embora os possessivos e oblíquos da segunda do plural (vós) ainda se usem junto com as formas da terceira pessoa "_vocês conhecem bem as vossas leis_" O mesmo que acontece no Brasil quando alguém diz "_você sabe que eu te amo_".
> Os portugueses podem afirmar com mais certeza a situação geral em Portugal...



É isso, subscrevo.


----------



## Nonstar

jazyk said:


> Em a rede, de as pessoas? De onde você tirou isso? Por coerência, por que não escreveu também por as correções? Você tem certeza de que é falante nativo de português?


Também achei bizarro. Aliás, trema também já foi aposentado.


----------



## Vanda

Estou com o guihe, em nenhuma região.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Um professor meu disse certa vez que a boa escrita é a que combina e concilia as coisas as mais díspares, algumas construções que na hora nos parecem as mais vis formas de macular a língua. Exemplo:

"Vai que eu vou morrer e talvez vou pro céu". Isso parece horrível se lembrarmos de outras alternativas: "Vai que a morte me arrebate e suma duma vez essa desgraça". Non é tão difícil falar assim. A frase isolada talvez o seja, mas ela sempre o será. Há que se ver o todo, se é harmônico e proporcional a suas partes, e musical.

Ou: Vai que a morte me leve e suma duma essa porcaria, essa desgraça, toda essa putaria e ódio, cara. (Cara - como se diz a São Paulo)

Recentemente li Albalat e ele tem ideas fantásticas a cerca da escrita. Será bom voltarmos o ensino verdadeiro da gramática e da retórica? Eu ao menos aprendi português mais lendo autores brasileiros, e alguns portugueses, que enfiando a fuça em livro de gramática, coisa que non vejo desde o ensino fundamental, de tanta raiva que passaram do ensino. Também aprendo bastante com latim e alguns autores clássicos, mesmo que os haja posto de lado por enquanto que leio literatura nossa, a de idioma português.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

A situação desses pronomes me incomoda. Eu fiz um teste e comecei a usar o "tu" e "vós" com pessoas que non são acostumadas a isso -- o que faço apenas em amigos. E tive uma surpresa: mesmo depois que eu parei de usá-los, as pessoas ainda os usaram por bom tempo. De início, elas até me troçaram e tudo o mais, mas depois usaram que nem notavam. Achei isso curioso. (Sem contar o fato de ouvir palavras um tanto que latinas ou pelos menos eruditas, como "derribar" ou "pan" com seu diminutivo "paninho" ou "abrupto" e adjetivos curiosos e até engraçadinhos como "catita").
  O português é lindo demais e está dormido nos clássicos que ninguém lê e no fundo d'alma do povo brasileiro, no caso nosso.


----------



## Nonstar

Confesso que estou muy comovido com postagens de tamanha beleza. Seja muy bem-vindo, caro O. T. 

De Nonstar, com amor.


----------



## Alentugano

Oliveiratadeu said:


> 1) Obrigado pelas correções, mas só aceitarei a última delas.
> 2) O senhor, ou senhora, não me poderá dizer isso com toda certeza do mundo. Há gravações aos montes a demonstrá-lo em a rede, especificamente o youtube. Não recordo o estado de as pessoas que falam mas certamente vem de um desses lugares. Creio haver visto essas pronúncias em uma reportagem e em algumas gravações avulsas. Aliás, de vez em quando as oiço aqui mesmo em São Paulo, pelo menos o tu — é quase extinto mas é possível ouvi-lo.
> 3) E quanto a Portugal?


Bom dia.
1) O tu é usado, em Portugal, com a conjugação correta, essencialmente num contexto de relações de proximidade/afeto. Usa-se com amigos, familiares, quando falamos com uma criança, etc..
2) O vós continua vivo em alguma regiões do norte do país e também na liturgia católica.
3) Relativamente às construções "em o/a", "de o/a", gostaria de lhe dizer que o facto de o/a senhor/a não aceitar a correção proposta é irrelevante e não faz com que você esteja certo/a. Ninguém escreve (ou fala) dessa forma no português moderno, a não ser que estejamos a falar de licença poética.
4) Por último, você não estaria nos "trollando", estaria?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Alentugano said:


> Bom dia.
> 1) O tu é usado, em Portugal, com a conjugação correta, essencialmente num contexto de relações de proximidade/afeto. Usa-se com amigos, familiares, quando falamos com uma criança, etc..
> 2) O vós continua vivo em alguma regiões do norte do país e também na liturgia católica.
> 3) Relativamente às construções "em o/a", "de o/a", gostaria de lhe dizer que o facto de o/a senhor/a não aceitar a correção proposta é irrelevante e não faz com que você esteja certo/a. Ninguém escreve (ou fala) dessa forma no português moderno, a não ser que estejamos a falar de licença poética.
> 4) Por último, você não estaria nos "trollando", estaria?



4) Eu zoei os senhores, mas, em minha legítima defesa, digo que o fiz para verificar a seriedade do foro. No entanto, non sou nenhum gênio, só um jovem com fome voraz de português.

5) Em Portugal, adoptou-se o pronome oblíquo da terceira pessoa do plural para o pronome pessoal/de tratamento "vocês". Mas o que eu quero saber é: sempre foi assim ou os senhores decidiram isso? Em situação de respeito, usa-se vós ou senhor em Portugal? Ouvi dizer que é ofensivo dirigir-me a um idoso por "você" ou "vocês".

Abraços e obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## Alentugano

Oliveiratadeu said:


> 4) Eu zoei os senhores, mas, em minha legítima defesa, digo que o fiz para verificar a seriedade do foro. No entanto, non sou nenhum gênio, só um jovem com fome voraz de português.
> 
> 5) Em Portugal, adoptou-se o pronome oblíquo da terceira pessoa do plural para o pronome pessoal/de tratamento. Mas o que eu quero saber é: sempre foi assim ou os senhores decidiram isso?
> 
> Abraços e obrigado pela resposta.


5) Que eu saiba, essas coisas simplesmente acontecem, faz parte da evolução da(s) língua(s). Alguém decidiu misturar você com te no Brasil ou isso aconteceu naturalmente? Exemplo: "Você sabe que eu te adoro".


----------



## visconde

Alentugano said:


> 5) Que eu saiba, essas coisas simplesmente acontecem, faz parte da evolução da(s) língua(s). Alguém decidiu misturar você com te no Brasil ou isso aconteceu naturalmente? Exemplo: "Você sabe que eu te adoro".


"Você sabe que eu te adoro" soa para mim a coisa mais natural do mundo. Queria deixar de falar assim. Só que não dá. Vejam o caos que são as alternativas:

Tu sabe [sic] que eu te adoro.
Você sabe que eu o adoro. (ambíguo e, neste caso específico, perigoso)
Você sabe que lhe adoro. (fico com o "te")

Voto a favor da reinstituição imediata de "tu", "vós" e conjugações no Brasil.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

visconde said:


> "Você sabe que eu te adoro" soa para mim a coisa mais natural do mundo. Queria deixar de falar assim. Só que não dá. Vejam o caos que são as alternativas:
> 
> Tu sabe [sic] que eu te adoro.
> Você sabe que eu o adoro. (ambíguo e, neste caso específico, perigoso)
> Você sabe que lhe adoro. (fico com o "te")



Eu sempre digo a meu irmão que se estivesse um namorado ou esposo a frente da esposa ou namorada e essa pedisse que ele dissesse quem ele mais ama nesse mundo, ele diria ao que se seguiria um divórcio ou término de namorado: Você me ama, amor? Sim, amor, eu A amo? Ama quem seu sem-vergonha!?

Em se tratando da volta desses pronomes, um professor meu já havia me dito: se alguém dos alumnos quisesse pôr em prática essa idea, terá de fazer bem organizada. Um só a usá-la não bastará, é preciso que uma elite, uma nova elite venha e use — que saísse de tudo quanto arte e comunicação, desde literatura até música sertaneja e publicidade. Mas até hoje nenhum dos alumnos ousou tentar, sequer estudar a fundo, até porque é algo que envolve bem mais que gramática.


----------



## pfaa09

Oliveiratadeu said:


> non tenho ainda a consistência e a eloquência que tanto almejo.


Se não é Camões... por vezes anda lá perto 

Nota: Não querendo tirar o cargo à nossa "mui" estimada moderadora, acho que não devíamos fugir ao tema.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

pfaa09 said:


> Se não é Camões... por vezes anda lá perto
> 
> Nota: Não querendo tirar o cargo à nossa "mui" estimada moderadora, acho que não devíamos fugir ao tema.



Ironia, não? Juntar o nome de Camões a meu é quase um crime, e eu criminoso não absorvi a dicção camoniana.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

pfaa09 said:


> Nota: Não querendo tirar o cargo à nossa "mui" estimada moderadora, acho que não devíamos fugir ao tema.



Certo. Mil perdões.


----------



## visconde

Oliveiratadeu said:


> O meu nome é Oliveira e não Camões. Se achares algum erro, me avisa que corrijo. Eu realmente me perco quando construo frases longas; non tenho ainda a consistência e a eloquência que tanto almejo.


"Alumnos", "non" constituem-se em erros de ortografia. O correto, segundo a norma culta, seria escrever "alunos" e "não". Acertar com a ortografia é o primeiro passo, dado já na infância, rumo ao saber.


----------



## anaczz

Minhas sugestões
"Eu sempre digo a meu irmão que, se estivesse um namorado ou esposo à frente da esposa ou namorada e essa pedisse que ele dissesse quem ele mais ama nesse mundo, ele diria, ao que se seguiria um divórcio ou término de namoro: Você me ama, amor? Sim, amor, eu A amo? Ama quem, seu sem-vergonha?

Em se tratando da volta desses pronomes, um professor meu já me havia dito: se algum dos alunos quisesse pôr em prática essa ideia, teria de fazê-lo de forma bem organizada. Um só a usá-la não bastará, seria preciso que uma elite, uma nova elite venha a usasse — que saísse de tudo quanto é arte e comunicação, desde literatura até a música sertaneja e publicidade. Mas, até hoje, nenhum dos alunos ousou tentar, sequer, estudar a fundo, até porque é algo que envolve bem mais que gramática."


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, pfaa. Estava na estrada, desconectada, não pude atender a tempo.
 Já restabelecemos a paz por aqui, né, meninos?


----------

